# Fish recipie



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Big box, lots of salt ,two days curing time per pound and Sun for a delicious dry fish that will keep forever for many, many meals. Enjoy
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excu...ches-world-record-515-pound-atlantic-halibut/


----------

